# New Classical Piece - 'Balloon Ride'



## MattStewartEvans (May 20, 2012)

Here's a couple of recordings I've done today - all feedback appreciated. Hope you enjoy.

Track 1 -

__
https://soundcloud.com/mattstewartevans%2Fballoon-ride

Track 2 - Prelude #1


----------



## dieglhix (Sep 25, 2012)

beautiful, so touching man, I wish I had the gift to make things like that...


----------

